# Autodesk 3d Studio Max installation Problem



## Adam Cruge (Jan 8, 2009)

I am trying to install Autodesk 3D Studio Max(2008) on my PC running Windows XP SP 2 with DirectX9.
It installed successfully but when I tried to lunch the application it showed that some .dll file is missing that's why it can not run, and reinstallation of the software may solve the problem.So I reinstalled the software but still the problem remained.I suspected that it may be the reason of DirectX.So I installed DirectX10 and installed the software again.
But this time as before it installed successfully.But when I tried to launch the application it showed that the licence has expired, but during installation I am never promped to enter any key or serial.So what is the problem?
Please help me out quickly...


----------



## Cool4Shalabh (Jan 8, 2009)

What was the name of that .dll file ???


----------



## Adam Cruge (Jan 9, 2009)

d3dx9_34.dll
Still the same problem.Please help...


----------



## Cool4Shalabh (Jan 10, 2009)

Uninstall AutoDesk 3D Studio Max And Remove Its Each And Every Registry Entry
Then Install It Again.

And For .dll File Just Download d3dx9_34.dll File From :::: *www.dll-files.com/dllindex/dll-files.shtml?d3dx9_34
And Paste This File in The Directory Where U Installed Ur Autodesk 3D Studio Max.


----------



## Adam Cruge (Jan 10, 2009)

I downloaded the above mentioned .dll file and copied it and pasted it in the directory where I installed the Autodesk 3D studio Max,But it shows me a message that the licence has expired.Can u help me to solve the problem?


----------



## omribarad (Feb 24, 2009)

hey 
do you still have problem or you're ok ?


----------



## di9it (Feb 26, 2009)

Adam Cruge said:


> d3dx9_34.dll
> Still the same problem.Please help...



Possibly it's due to the fact that u haven't installed DirectX 9.0c on your system.

Try installing DirectX 9.0c and reinstall 3DS MAX.

Download DirectX 9.0c here


----------

